# Can Joe Alexander Revitalize His Career In Chicago?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Look out, folks. It's the great white hype all over again.

Closely resembling what happened to Adam Morrison two years ago, former top-ten pick Joe Alexander has been traded away from his original team.

The difference? He's not going to an NBA champion-caliber team, and his contract will expire after the season is over.

That gives Joe Alexander less than 30 games, and perhaps the playoffs, to carve some kind of a niche in Chicago's rotation, and prove that he's worth a second look in this league.

Read more


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

no.. he wont even step foot on the floor at the United Center


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

Im a believer.

maybe Skiles messed with him as he's known to stink up young big's minds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

well that was fast. I agree. lol


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Alexander is like the anti-Adam Morrison. Fuse them together and it'd be something great.

He could also be the white Eddie Robinson.

At least if he were to get publicly mad at Vinny he could just say it in Chinese so he wouldn't get suspended.

They should've traded him to Charlotte so that they could trade him to the Lakers so that he could blossom.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

All of the athleticism in the world... not much to show for it. If he hasn't put it together by now, I doubt he will.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

fuzznuts said:


> Im a believer.
> 
> maybe Skiles messed with him as he's known to stink up young big's minds


Nope. 

Story is Joe had an attitude issue (couldnt' tell him what to do). And he's got a problem of staying healthy.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> Nope.
> 
> Story is Joe had an attitude issue (couldnt' tell him what to do). And he's got a problem of staying healthy.


Ill add to this, his lack of putting the basketball in the peachbasket hurt his development as well


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

No, he'll be lucky to see 5 mins in the next 30 games combined


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

gotcha.. and i was never a fan of guys with two first names


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

fuzznuts said:


> gotcha.. and i was never a fan of guys with two first names


so you also dont like chris paul??


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison and Alexander are polar opposites. Ammo was drafted highly because he had one skill in college(scoring obviously), but he had none of the physical attributes you need to succeed in the NBA(plus the diabetes didn't really allow him to work on that stuff like other guys). Alexander has all the physical attributes you'd want, at least he did in WVa. He was drafted on the basis of freakish athleticism. Really I thought he'd be a decent player, but since he's hardly seen the floor I can't evaluate him as an NBA player. I haven't ever seen him on the floor.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> so you also dont like chris paul??


Not a fan of Derrick Rose, either.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He may suck...but he is still one of mine...do I have to support him.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> so you also dont like chris paul??




nope.. i also don't like Tim Thomas


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Gar Forman just said on a Chicago radio show that Joe Alexander would be joining the team. 

Here is hoping that some time in the "minors" has had a motivational effect on Mr. Alexander and he is motivated to help the team. I suspect that he will find Coach Vinnie a little easier to deal with than Skiles was. 

In the end, for the rest of the season, he is essentially auditioning for his NBA life. I would love to see him turn it around and develop into a solid player.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

On the basis of skills, Joe Alexander makes Tyrus Thomas look like Magic Johnson by comparison. 

Alexander just chose the wrong sport. He shoulda been a track star (high jumper, long jumper), not a basketball player.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fergus said:


> Gar Forman just said on a Chicago radio show that Joe Alexander would be joining the team.
> 
> Here is hoping that some time in the "minors" has had a motivational effect on Mr. Alexander and he is motivated to help the team. I suspect that he will find Coach Vinnie a little easier to deal with than Skiles was.
> 
> In the end, for the rest of the season, he is essentially auditioning for his NBA life. I would love to see him turn it around and develop into a solid player.


Well, I'm glad we're giving the kid a look. He's only in his 2nd season after all. I doubt anything comes from it, but whatever. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, he started slow in college too. Maybe he will explode. He really only had about 12 really good games his whole career.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Well, I'm glad we're giving the kid a look. He's only in his 2nd season after all. I doubt anything comes from it, but whatever. Nothing to lose.


This kid deserves a 2nd chance. I don't know his story in Milwuakee, but Skiles can be a hard *** and that is not the way to deal with certain people. Specifically, young talent who are introverts. Joe is just that. It will be good to see how Vinny can mold him. The problem is he has some decent competition ahead of him for playing time in Deng/Johnson at the 3 and Gibson at the 4. If he wants it bad enough, then he will have to prove himself in practice, which only helps the team overall in preparing for the playoffs. Tyrus was picked at the 4 spot in the draft and we gave him 4 years to prove himself. Joe was picked with the 8th pick and hasn't even gotten 2 years to prove himself. Both were picked for the same reasons (potential/athleticism), so I think Joe needs a 2nd chance.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree that he deserves a 2nd chance, but there is a huge difference between him and tyrus. Tyrus showed potential, Joe Alexander would shoot about 30% from the floor during the summer league, he never gave the Bucks any reason to trust him on a NBA court


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I agree that he deserves a 2nd chance, but there is a huge difference between him and tyrus. Tyrus showed potential, Joe Alexander would shoot about 30% from the floor during the summer league, he never gave the Bucks any reason to trust him on a NBA court


Both Thomas and Alexander were compared to being like Shawn Marion in their nbadraft.net profiles. I am not saying Alexander will be even close to Marion, just saying that him/tyrus are similar type of players. They also didn't start playing organized basketball until their junior years in high school. Thomas was cut his freshman year and Alexander road the bench his junior year in high school. Late bloomers in the sport obviously need more time. Thomas did and so does Alexander. 

Potential means different things for different people. At the time the Bulls drafted Tyrus, "potential" meant becoming a star and it probably did for Alexander when the Bucks picked him. I am not saying Alexander is going to be a star, but the Bulls don't need a star. Alexander still has "potential", but now in a different sense b/c he is now in a different situation. They have the superstar talent and potential for another one thru free agency. What the Bulls need are role players and if Joe can be a super athletic version of Matt Harpring coming off the bench, then I am quite content with that. This is why I think he should be given a 2nd chance and not b/c I think he is going to be a star in this league.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Difference between him and Morrison is that Alexander is a great athlete. Alexander is also a decent enough shooter, hes very green and young. The kid has potential, what probably will work in his favor is that he does not have the high expectation that Tyrus had, he could really work on his game in the shadows of the Bulls.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

What is also interesting about this kid Joe Alexander is that he has a history of being disregarded and then showing that it didn't phase him. Both in high school and college he went from being in the doghouse (riding the bench) to an important piece on the team. All it took was time! 

*1a)* After returning to the US from living overseas for 8 years, Alexander played a *very minor role coming off the bench his junior year* in high school. 

*1b)* His *senior year*, he *averaged 14.8 pts., 7.0 boards, 2.8 assists*, became team captain, named player of the year, and elected to the Frederick county All Star team. 

_That is a significant change in 1 year. _

*2a)* After high school, Alexander only got offers from D-2 and D-3 schools. He decided to attend Hargrave Military Academy, a boarding school serving young men between 7th-12th grade and 1 post-graduate year. On that team, he got very limited playing time. This did not discourage him though b/c he decided to enroll at WVU the next year. As a *freshman*, he only *played in 10 games with 3.6 minutes* a contest averaging *1.3 points and 0.7 rebounds.* 

*2b)* His *sophomore year*, he *averaged 10.3 points, 4.3 rebounds and 1.1 blocked shots*. 
In his *junior year*, Alexander led the team in *scoring (16.9 ppg, ranked eighth in the Big East), rebounding (6.4 rpg), and blocked shots (1.5 bpg, eighth).* After his junior year, Alexander was picked 8th in the NBA draft.

_That is a huge change in the matter of 3 years._

*3a)* After college, Joe Alexander *averaged 4.7 pts, 1.9 boards, and 0.7 assists *in 59 games playing 12.0 minutes per contest as a rookie for the Milwuakee Bucks. In 15 of those 59 games he led the team in blocks. Starting SF Richard Jefferson was moved going into Alexander's second year opening up playing time for him. Like usual, Alexander *road the bench*. The Bucks moved him to the *NBDL* when he suffered a hamstring injury.

*3b)* It takes 3 points to determine a trend. Are you starting to figure out where the trend is going? There have been 2 instances in this kids past where he's gone thru adversity at the other level (high school & college). He's been able to bounce back from both instances. He struggled early in his career both in high school and in college. Now he is struggling in the NBA. That should not be a shocker looking at his basketball history. Will he be able to bounce back from his struggles? Who knows? 

_He has done it before though!_


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Read an article by KC and it said that Alexander would be a permanent benchwarmer along with Jerome James


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

It would be a mistake not to at-least take a look at Joe Alexander on the court with Rose. The guy is not dead weight like James or Hunter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty good chance he won't amount to much, but you HAVE to give him some sort of chance. He's barely played in the league.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Read an article by KC and it said that Alexander would be a permanent benchwarmer along with Jerome James


Well, I would say that is an ignorant thing to say by KC considering James doesn't even practice with the team. Alexander at least provides young fresh legs that can work hard in practice and help prepare the starters for games. Also, it is ignorant b/c he must not know that what Alexander is experiencing is typical of him. It takes him some time to get his legs wet so to speak. Each time however he has emerged on top. Yes, the NBA is different but the Bulls are looking for pieces for a championship team and I think his type of athleticsm is much needed on a championship contender. He could be a good role player for us.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I just cant lump a guy who had MONSTER scouting combine numbers with Jerome James, I just cant. 

A guy who tested out of this world in the majority of measurements should be given a second look.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man that made my day. We not only kept Hinrich, but got Alexander too. Not thrilled with losing Tyrus, but getting Alexander and a first makes up for it. Alexander was a great player, actually if I recall correctly, the best scorer in the nation at the end of his junior year. He's not just athleticism. But speaking of athleticism, he is one hellacious athlete. I really hope they give him a real look here. He should be able to be resigned cheap too I'd think, so hopefully won't be a cap casualty following this year. Deng isn't reliable, Gibson is merely average, and JJ hasn't shown anything, so it's not like we have depth at his positions (3 or 4).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Man that made my day. We not only kept Hinrich, but got Alexander too. Not thrilled with losing Tyrus, but getting Alexander and a first makes up for it. Alexander was a great player, actually if I recall correctly, the best scorer in the nation at the end of his junior year. He's not just athleticism. But speaking of athleticism, he is one hellacious athlete. I really hope they give him a real look here. He should be able to be resigned cheap too I'd think, so hopefully won't be a cap casualty following this year. Deng isn't reliable, Gibson is merely average, and JJ hasn't shown anything, so it's not like we have depth at his positions (3 or 4).


I had a feeling you'd be excited about Alexander... I was high on him around draft time too just based on his athleticism, but he's obviously way behind developmentally. I think the safe bet is that he barely plays for us and we part ways after the season... but hey, at least he's got a little upside to go with that expiring deal.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I had a feeling you'd be excited about Alexander... I was high on him around draft time too just based on his athleticism, but he's obviously way behind developmentally. I think the safe bet is that he barely plays for us and we part ways after the season... but hey, at least he's got a little upside to go with that expiring deal.


Yeah I'm not getting my hopes up too much, but at least there's a chance that my hopes for him in the draft will be realized as he's at least on the right team now and away from Skiles. I have enough sense to be rational and realistic here and expect him to be let go after the season, but I can hope anyway.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I had a feeling you'd be excited about Alexander... I was high on him around draft time too just based on his athleticism, but he's obviously way behind developmentally. I think the safe bet is that he barely plays for us and we part ways after the season... but hey, at least he's got a little upside to go with that expiring deal.


Yeah he has a little upside and potential now, but if we don't play him at all that goes down pretty fast. For the love of what's all right just play the guy a little bit, even if it's in practice and garbage time to see what we have.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just cant lump a guy who had MONSTER scouting combine numbers with Jerome James, I just cant.
> 
> A guy who tested out of this world in the majority of measurements should be given a second look.


There's no doubt the Bulls will give him a "look". The real question is, will they give him a look merely in practice, or in actual games?

IMO, Alexander needs to show something good in practices first before Vinny even considers using him in a game. It's not unreasonable to think he will blow chunks in practice, and will never get playing time. And for good reason if it goes down like that. 

I'm just not optimistic on this guy. Maybe if we have more than just 30+ games to work with, but that just isn't much time to prove yourself.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> There's no doubt the Bulls will give him a "look". The real question is, will they give him a look merely in practice, or in actual games?
> 
> IMO, Alexander needs to show something good in practices first before Vinny even considers using him in a game. It's not unreasonable to think he will blow chunks in practice, and will never get playing time. And for good reason if it goes down like that.
> 
> I'm just not optimistic on this guy. Maybe if we have more than just 30+ games to work with, but that just isn't much time to prove yourself.


Hopefully they learned something from JR Smith, Mason, etc. Alexander can be a decent role player, Bulls just need to give the guy a chance in practice and give him a couple of minutes a game. The kid is still under 24 years old and its not like he cant do anything.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Hopefully Alexander doesn't pull a Shannon Brown on us. He has been proven to be a nice piece on a championship team and I think Alexander is in that same boat.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy Optimisim


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Holy Optimisim


Not me.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Alexander can run and jump at a very high level. So he will get more chances than he should. But Yodurk is right he will have to show something in practice in order to get in a game. But he should probably be in the D-league for now. My guess is he is just just another in a _long_ line of "raw but super athletic" busts. I wonder when teams will stop drafting guys like him. It almost always turns out as a dissapointment.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

His rookie #s compared to Deng's.

FG % - Joe 42, Deng 43
3pt % - Joe 35, Deng 27
FT % - Joe 70, Deng 74

Obviously Deng has the advantage in these next stats, due to 1.5 times the minutes.

Rebounds - Joe 1.9, Deng 5.3 (Joe adjusted = 4.8)
Steals - Joe .2, Deng .8 (Joe adjusted .5)
Assists - Joe .7, Deng 2.2 (Joe adjusted 1.8)
Blocks - Joe .5, Deng .4 (Joe adjusted 1.25)
TO - Joe .88, Deng 1.93 (Joe adjusted 2.20)
Fouls - Joe 1.81, Deng 1.61 (Joe adjusted 4.5)

So as you can see, Joe's problem is mainly fouls and turnovers. He's comparable or superior to Deng elsewhere (Blocks, shooting range). He just turned 23 Dec 26th, so very young still, and has great potential and as a rookie in minimal playing time did put up good scoring % for a SF.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls might as well keep him. His numbers are in the toilet right now, so he'd be slated to make much less than his current rookie contract next season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand looking for silver lining in trades when you do salary dumps, but the guy is an expiring and a warm body at the end of the bench... he is gone in 2 months


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I understand looking for silver lining in trades when you do salary dumps, but the guy is an expiring and a warm body at the end of the bench... he is gone in 2 months


I think you are wrong. He is obviously not going to play enough these next 30 games to allow other teams to see him play, so the best chance of a team signing him this off season will be the team that sees him everyday in practice. With Noah sidelined, the Bulls needed a center out of the Bucks deal and they didn't get either C that was rumored to come here (Elson/K. Thomas). Gar must of saw something he liked in Alexander that caused him to get him, as opposed to acquiring a position that is currently much needed with Noah out and Gray now in New Orleans.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> His rookie #s compared to Deng's.
> 
> FG % - Joe 42, Deng 43
> 3pt % - Joe 35, Deng 27
> ...


Really laughable stats.
Just to simplify it though
Dengs rookie PER 14.2
Alexanders rookie PER 10.1
Big difference. But it is a ridiculous arguement anyways. Deng is a very good player in the NBA, Alexander probably won't even be in the NBA next year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> I think you are wrong. He is obviously not going to play enough these next 30 games to allow other teams to see him play, so the best chance of a team signing him this off season will be the team that sees him everyday in practice. With Noah sidelined, the Bulls needed a center out of the Bucks deal and they didn't get either C that was rumored to come here (Elson/K. Thomas). Gar must of saw something he liked in Alexander that caused him to get him, as opposed to acquiring a position that is currently much needed with Noah out and Gray now in New Orleans.


Maybe it was because Warrick was better than Thomas and Elson is out for 6 weeks, you're absolutely nuts if you think this guy is in a bulls jersey next year, he'll be lucky to be on an nba roster


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It depends.

Odds are, he won't be wearing a Bulls jersey next year. However, the Bulls may decide they see enough talent (read: athletic ability), and considering they need a 15th man anyway, may sign him to the league minimum as a deep bench player.

Doesn't mean we'll see him in a game. Just saying, we typically use D-Leaguers for 15th man man anyway, why not choose one with high upside? Better than Hunter, Gray, and Pargo who clearly have no upside whatsoever.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> It depends.
> 
> Odds are, he won't be wearing a Bulls jersey next year. However, the Bulls may decide they see enough talent (read: athletic ability), and considering they need a 15th man anyway, may sign him to the league minimum as a deep bench player.
> 
> Doesn't mean we'll see him in a game. Just saying, we typically use D-Leaguers for 15th man man anyway, why not choose one with high upside? Better than Hunter, Gray, and Pargo who clearly have no upside whatsoever.


In Gray's case, though, there was certainly a backside.


...yeah, that was bad.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Maybe it was because Warrick was better than Thomas and Elson is out for 6 weeks, you're absolutely nuts if you think this guy is in a bulls jersey next year, he'll be lucky to be on an nba roster


Since the NBA is moving to an uptempo style of play it would be "absolutely nuts," as you say, to think this kid wll NOT be on an NBA roster next year. If you play in a D'Antoni or Suns style of offense you can easily be effective if you can run, jump, and catch the ball. Most fast break oportunities originate by defensive plays made from scappy and athletic players. Once the fast break starts, the ball never even touches the floor. This is what Alexander can provide.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> Since the NBA is moving to an uptempo style of play it would be "absolutely nuts," as you say, to think this kid wll NOT be on an NBA roster next year. If you play in a D'Antoni or Suns style of offense you can easily be effective if you can run, jump, and catch the ball. Most fast break oportunities originate by defensive plays made from scappy and athletic players. Once the fast break starts, the ball never even touches the floor. This is what Alexander can provide.


thanks for showing me alexanders athleticism, being an avid Bucks fan i had no clue what he could do. 

In theory you are right about him, except he has a basketball IQ equvilant to Forrest Gump, just enough to function He also has no jumper, which teams realize and just sag off of him completely neutralizing his athleticism. I had high hopes for him too, i thought he was going to change the way the Bucks played.. he didnt, and he basically got cut half way through his second year


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> thanks for showing me alexanders athleticism, being an avid Bucks fan i had no clue what he could do.
> 
> In theory you are right about him, except he has a basketball IQ equvilant to Forrest Gump, just enough to function He also has no jumper, which teams realize and just sag off of him completely neutralizing his athleticism. I had high hopes for him too, i thought he was going to change the way the Bucks played.. he didnt, and he basically got cut half way through his second year


Don't hate on my boy Forrest like that... :azdaja:


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> thanks for showing me alexanders athleticism, being an avid Bucks fan i had no clue what he could do.
> 
> In theory you are right about him, except he has a basketball IQ equvilant to Forrest Gump, just enough to function He also has no jumper, which teams realize and just sag off of him completely neutralizing his athleticism. I had high hopes for him too, *i thought he was going to change the way the Bucks played*.. he didnt, and he basically got cut half way through his second year


See this is the problem right here. You are admitting you gave up on someone who only had 1 year to really prove himself. I would never give up on someone so easily! Especially someone who is 21-22 years of age. Another fundamental point that I can make from your statement is you are expecting too much from him. Is it really up to a 21-22 year old rookie to *change the way the Bucks play?* Isn't that ultimately up to the coach? I would think it would be difficult for a player to change the way a team plays when the coach's system isn't designed for that type of player? The problem isn't players like Joe Alexander. The problem is your coach's system and how he deals with young talent. Bulls fans already know this.

For instance, I think we will continue seeing great things from Warrick b/c this system is much better for him than Scott Skiles' system. The same goes for Alexander. The problem is he actually needs to get in the game and before that happens, he needs to prove himself in practice. Once he does that, he will break his mental block that Skiles gave him and the sky could be the limit. He needs a lot of help before that happens though just like Thomas did when Skiles was here.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i really dont know why i am arguing about joe alexander, hes not my problem anymore.. enjoy him and his never ending potential


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> i really dont know why i am arguing about joe alexander, hes not my problem anymore.. enjoy him and his never ending potential


Most Bulls fans won't have big expectations. This is a team in the past 10 years has gone through Tyrus Thomas, Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Eddie Robinson...alot of potential, not much productivity.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

McGraw seemed to indicate that Alexander would have been activated for last night, if Noah wasn't ready to go. He's just going to have show something in practice.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> Really laughable stats.
> Just to simplify it though
> Dengs rookie PER 14.2
> Alexanders rookie PER 10.1
> Big difference. But it is a ridiculous arguement anyways. Deng is a very good player in the NBA, Alexander probably won't even be in the NBA next year.


The point still stands, that when he got minutes, he did actually produce pretty decent. I realized I forgot to do points afterwards, but you kinda did that for me anyway. Point is, he wasn't that far behind Deng, and was far ahead of him when it came to shooting range and blocking shots as a rookie. Fouling was obviously an issue.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> i really dont know why i am arguing about joe alexander, *hes not my problem anymore.. enjoy him and his never ending potential*


Joe Alexander has potential that can definitely end. It just doesn't end after hardly playing 1.5 years of NBA basketball. Its not like I have high expectations of him, I am just defending him against those who say he won't even be on an NBA roster next year. People should give him a little more credit than that. He is not a problem for the Bulls since he is an expiring contract, the Bulls are in the playoff picture, and there are 13-14 players ahead of him for playing time. Definitely worth the risk b/c there really wasn't any risk to begin with.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kinda funny that we just traded a guy who tortured us for years with his "potential," and now we're doing it to ourselves again.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Kinda funny that we just traded a guy who tortured us for years with his "potential," and now we're doing it to ourselves again.


LOL yeah, but it's different here. Joe wasn't drafted by us, and we got him practically free, so if he turns out it's a bonus. Tyrus, was essentially the 2nd pick, and it's a big deal when your 2nd overall pick doesn't work out. Joe is also already half way to bust before we got him, so expectations won't be the same. I HOPE he will be good, but I don't expect it anymore at this point, even though I definitely see the talent and potential there.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> LOL yeah, but it's different here. Joe wasn't drafted by us, and we got him practically free, so if he turns out it's a bonus. Tyrus, was essentially the 2nd pick, and it's a big deal when your 2nd overall pick doesn't work out. Joe is also already half way to bust before we got him, so expectations won't be the same. I HOPE he will be good, but I don't expect it anymore at this point, even though I definitely see the talent and potential there.


It's true. Anything we get out of Alexander is gravy. Tyrus, sadly, is a tougher pill to swallow considering his draft position.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> It's true. Anything we get out of Alexander is gravy. Tyrus, sadly, is a tougher pill to swallow considering his draft position.


Yes, Bulls fans don't have to look at him and think there's two other players that would have been much better picks than he was.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2010/02/joe-alexander-tries-to-find-his-way-back.html

Article from Smith about Joe.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

According to the box score it looks like Joe got to play 3 minutes in the game tonight. Course we were pretty short handed.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

egang said:


> According to the box score it looks like Joe got to play 3 minutes in the game tonight. Course we were pretty short handed.


Yeah he played and got promptly dunked on.


----------

